

Ask HN: Why such a high upper bound of starting salaries for IIT CS graduates? - not_paul_graham

Undergraduate Salary Ranges:<p>Georgia Tech CS [$24.960 - $125,000]<p>Stanford CS [$10,250 - $175,000]<p>IIT (Kanpur) [upper bound: $210,000]<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.adors.gatech.edu&#x2F;cfcampus&#x2F;adors&#x2F;commencement&#x2F;salary_report_result.cfm?college=2&amp;level=1&amp;surveyid=77&amp;Submit=Submit<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;studentaffairs.stanford.edu&#x2F;cdc&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;salary-grads<p>[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibnlive.in.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;no-slowdown-at-placements-iitk-students-bag-210000-pay-package&#x2F;437865-3-242.html<p>I&#x27;m curious what is the reason behind such an upper bound in the IIT salaries? Aren&#x27;t there equally intelligent students at Stanford, Georgia Tech, other colleges in the US?
======
not_paul_graham
Clickable link to sources:

[1]
[https://www.adors.gatech.edu/cfcampus/adors/commencement/sal...](https://www.adors.gatech.edu/cfcampus/adors/commencement/salary_report_result.cfm?college=2&level=1&surveyid=77&Submit=Submit)

[2] [http://studentaffairs.stanford.edu/cdc/jobs/salary-
grads](http://studentaffairs.stanford.edu/cdc/jobs/salary-grads)

[3] [http://ibnlive.in.com/news/no-slowdown-at-placements-iitk-
st...](http://ibnlive.in.com/news/no-slowdown-at-placements-iitk-students-
bag-210000-pay-package/437865-3-242.html)

